# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Tradhëti me emrin femër

## adidu

I respektoj dhe i vleresoj pa mase femrat, pasi pa to nuk do te kishte njerezim. Pa shpirtin dhe mitren e tyre nuk do te kishte as fekondim dhe as lindje dhe njekohesisht pranoj se kjo bote mashkullore i dhunon dhe i shkel prej shekujsh. Por a mjafton vetegjyqesia mashkullore ne emer te embrionit te fekonduar nga sperma e tij, per te motivuar ne emer te perteritjes se races njerezore nga femrat, tradhetine e tyre te lindur? Ne braktisim dhe mendojme se perzgjedhim, nga fuqia qe mendojme se kemi ne dore ne drejtimin material te botes, por ne fakt jane femrat qe na perzgjedhin. Sado t'ju vime rrotull me perkedhelje dhe fjale te bukura, jane ato qe vendosin nese duan te lidhen me ne. Ne meshkujt genjejme veten se i fituam, ndersa jane ato qe japin verdiktin final per tu lidhur me ne. Po femrat pse tradhetojne? Nga shkelja qe ju bejme ne meshkujt, apo nga paqendrueshmeria e shpirtit te tyre? Ne rast se mashkulli shkel, pse femra e tradheton per tu hedhur ne krahet e nje mashkulli tjeter qe gjithashtu shkel? Tek e fundit femra zgjedh, ndersa mashkulli ropatet per tu zgjedhur. Mashkulli braktis ne rastin me te keq, i terhequr po nga nje femer tjeter e cila nuk mendon aspak se sa vuajtje i krijon asaj qe ja shkeput nga duart kete mashkull. Ndersa femra tradheton duke perzgjedhur nje mashkull tjeter, gjithashtu duke mos menduar aspak se sa vuajtje i krijon mashkullit qe e dashuron. Tradheti ke emrin femer, sepse nuk mendon as per femren qe ja heq mashkullin dhe as per mashkullin qe e tradheton per nje mashkull tjeter.
Ne kete kuader jane edhe rradhet poetike te meposhtme dhe ftoj femrat "JOTRADHETARE" dhe sidomos meshkujt e "TRADHETUAR" te shpalosin shpirtin e tyre poetik, me qellim qe te lehtesohen sadopak nga vetvetja.



 Kur të flisja dikur, 
Qiellin shihja në sytë e tu,
E ar nga fjala ime mblidhje,
Me ar shkruaje në qiell,
Mendimin tënd,
Mendimin tim,
Mendimet tona.

Kur më flisje dikur,
Tokën e premtuar shihje në sytë e mi,
E lule nga fjala jote mblidhja,
Me lule  shkruaja - mbjelltaz në tokën e premtuar,
Mendimin tim,
Mendimin tënd,
Mendimin tonë.

I dobët nga ndjenja dikur, 
Tradhëtitë të fala,
Një herë, dy herë, shumë herë,
E falje më kërkove.

E fortë nga pandjenja dikur,
Gabimet bëre sikur më fale,
E tradhëti thure mbi faljen time,
Dhe dobësinë e ndjenjës time.

Kur të flas sot,
Zbrazti humnerore shoh në sytë e tu,
Metal pa vlerë është fjala ime,
Me metal pa vlerë shkruaj në humnerë,
Zhgënjimin e gërmave të arta në qiell.

Kur flet sot,
Tokën tënde sheh në sytë e mi,
Parmëndë është fjala jote,
Me parmëndë shkruan mbi tokën tënde,
Mendimin tim,
Mendimin tënd,
Mendimin tone.

Tani me veten flas,
Mos ndje i them,
Dobësisë së dashurisë mos ju përul,
Tradhëtinë e saj mos fal më.

Mos ndje i them vetvetes,
Që me gërma të arta të shkruash në qiell nesër,
Historinë e parmëndës  mbi tokën tënde,
Sërish me shpirt,
Por pa tradhëtinë me emrin femër.

----------


## unforgiven II

spo e kuptoj fort kete pune,

femra ke tradheton? ----> mashkullin.
mashkulli ke tradheton ------> femren.

kjo sjell qe tradhetia eshte hibrid femer+mashkull, keshtu me duket se i bie.

----------


## MiLaNiStE

> I respektoj dhe i vleresoj pa mase femrat, pasi pa to nuk do te kishte njerezim. Pa shpirtin dhe mitren e tyre nuk do te kishte as fekondim dhe as lindje dhe njekohesisht pranoj se kjo bote mashkullore i dhunon dhe i shkel prej shekujsh. Por a mjafton vetegjyqesia mashkullore ne emer te embrionit te fekonduar nga sperma e tij, per te motivuar ne emer te perteritjes se races njerezore nga femrat, tradhetine e tyre te lindur? Ne braktisim dhe mendojme se perzgjedhim, nga fuqia qe mendojme se kemi ne dore ne drejtimin material te botes, por ne fakt jane femrat qe na perzgjedhin. Sado t'ju vime rrotull me perkedhelje dhe fjale te bukura, jane ato qe vendosin nese duan te lidhen me ne. Ne meshkujt genjejme veten se i fituam, ndersa jane ato qe japin verdiktin final per tu lidhur me ne. Po femrat pse tradhetojne? Nga shkelja qe ju bejme ne meshkujt, apo nga paqendrueshmeria e shpirtit te tyre? Ne rast se mashkulli shkel, pse femra e tradheton per tu hedhur ne krahet e nje mashkulli tjeter qe gjithashtu shkel? Tek e fundit femra zgjedh, ndersa mashkulli ropatet per tu zgjedhur. Mashkulli braktis ne rastin me te keq, i terhequr po nga nje femer tjeter e cila nuk mendon aspak se sa vuajtje i krijon asaj qe ja shkeput nga duart kete mashkull. Ndersa femra tradheton duke perzgjedhur nje mashkull tjeter, gjithashtu duke mos menduar aspak se sa vuajtje i krijon mashkullit qe e dashuron. Tradheti ke emrin femer, sepse nuk mendon as per femren qe ja heq mashkullin dhe as per mashkullin qe e tradheton per nje mashkull tjeter.
> Ne kete kuader jane edhe rradhet poetike te meposhtme dhe ftoj femrat "JOTRADHETARE" dhe sidomos meshkujt e "TRADHETUAR" te shpalosin shpirtin e tyre poetik, me qellim qe te lehtesohen sadopak nga vetvetja.


se pari flm per ato rreshtat e para qe na shpjegove sesi krijohet njeriu... ma knaqen shpirtin eee 

ti qe i vlersoke kaq shum femrat athere si mund te shprehesh kshu? 
sic eshte then edhe me lart edhe mashkulli edhe femra tradhton... ti nqfse je kaq i prekur nga kjo sjellje athere duhet te mendohesh mir pse ajo te paska trradhtu. 

me kaq sa po lexoj ktu nuk i vej faj. 

klejzi

----------


## adidu

Pyetja jote o milaniste eshte teresisht femerore dhe me te drejte. Personalisht si maskilizmin dhe feminizmin e tejskajshem e denoj. Sidoqofte po te pyes une ty si avokate e femrave: Pse tradhetojne femrat?
Pse duhet te anatemojme meshkujt te cilet kane fajin se bota drejtohet prej tyre, edhe ne rastet(qofshin edhe te rralla) kur femra i tradheton? Pse nuk kam lexuar kurre qofte edhe nje rresht nga femrat, per arsyen pse tradhetojne, por vetem ankesat e tyre qe shkelen dhe braktisen?

----------


## WALCHIRIA

*Te flasesh per tradhtin duhet ti fusesh mashkullin dhe femren brenda , duhen or dhe dit qe te flasesh per kte tem dhe zgjidhje si jep dot , mashkulli tradhton sepse terhiqet nga femra si puna (zagarit) qe nje shprehje banale po qe kshu esht , kurse femra tradhton sepse shum her e shkelur nga mashkulli i cili e ka len per nje tjeter gjen ngrohtesin te nje tjeter , femra esht si puna kristalit qe po u thye ska gje qe ta ngjis , kurse mashkulli esht i regjur nga kjo gje ,sbesoj se nje mashkull ka ndjenja te verteta pervecse intrig dhe genjeshter per te arritur ate cfar do ,pastaj kot nuk esht then ajo shprehja (skam hall se me kalon miu , kam hall se ma ben rrug ) kshu dhe puna e femres me mashkullin , asnjeher sdo ket dicka reale dhe te vertet mes tyre, derisa mashkulli mos jet i terhequr pas femrave ,dhe jo vetem njeres te cilen do ta ket per krahu per nje koh te gjat, dhe kshu do jet per femren sa her qe do ndjehet e fyer edhe e shkelur nga egoja e nje mashkulli  .... 


*

----------


## adidu

> *Te flasesh per tradhtin duhet ti fusesh mashkullin dhe femren brenda , duhen or dhe dit qe te flasesh per kte tem dhe zgjidhje si jep dot , mashkulli tradhton sepse terhiqet nga femra si puna (zagarit) qe nje shprehje banale po qe kshu esht , kurse femra tradhton sepse shum her e shkelur nga mashkulli i cili e ka len per nje tjeter gjen ngrohtesin te nje tjeter , femra esht si puna kristalit qe po u thye ska gje qe ta ngjis , kurse mashkulli esht i regjur nga kjo gje ,sbesoj se nje mashkull ka ndjenja te verteta pervecse intrig dhe genjeshter per te arritur ate cfar do ,pastaj kot nuk esht then ajo shprehja (skam hall se me kalon miu , kam hall se ma ben rrug ) kshu dhe puna e femres me mashkullin , asnjeher sdo ket dicka reale dhe te vertet mes tyre, derisa mashkulli mos jet i terhequr pas femrave ,dhe jo vetem njeres te cilen do ta ket per krahu per nje koh te gjat, dhe kshu do jet per femren sa her qe do ndjehet e fyer edhe e shkelur nga egoja e nje mashkulli  .... 
> 
> 
> *


Femra eshte e vertete qe eshte nje kristal qe po u thye nuk ngjitet me, por me duket se eshte po femra qe e terheq mashkullin duke u bere padashje shkaktare per thyerjen e nje femre tjeter si gote kristali. me pak fjale edhe po ta quash mashkullin budalla apo kafshe jane vete femrat qe e terheqin dhe thyejne njera - tjetren si gota kristali

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> Femra eshte e vertete qe eshte nje kristal qe po u thye nuk ngjitet me, por me duket se eshte po femra qe e terheq mashkullin duke u bere padashje shkaktare per thyerjen e nje femre tjeter si gote kristali. me pak fjale edhe po ta quash mashkullin budalla apo kafshe jane vete femrat qe e terheqin dhe thyejne njera - tjetren si gota kristali



*Femra esht e let per tu manovruar , mjafton te ket nje shtyll te fort ku te mbahet (dmth nje mashkull ) dhe stradhton kurr , por jan meshkujt te cilet cojn ne tradhti edhe ndarje ..........*

----------


## KUSi

> *Femra esht e let per tu manovruar , mjafton te ket nje shtyll te fort ku te mbahet (dmth nje mashkull ) dhe stradhton kurr , por jan meshkujt te cilet cojn ne tradhti edhe ndarje ..........*


pappapapaap ca shkrim i lezetshem  :perqeshje: 
nuk i dihet aty se kush con ne tradhti dhe ndarje mashkulli apo femra ????
oshte e padefinume kjo ende  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Jeto_Jeten

> spo e kuptoj fort kete pune,
> 
> femra ke tradheton? ----> mashkullin.
> mashkulli ke tradheton ------> femren.
> 
> kjo sjell qe tradhetia eshte hibrid femer+mashkull, keshtu me duket se i bie.


Jane 'zgjeruar' opsionet e tradhetise  :perqeshje:  lol

Realiteti, kjo eshte pergjigja me e mire per kete teme.

----------


## RaPSouL

LoL po me nje fjal mund te themi se meshkujt prej femrave gati se nuk dallojne fare te dy anet tradhetojne pra per te mos ofenduar asnjeren ane te dy anet jemi te barabart  :shkelje syri:

----------


## NoCi

*te dyja palet tradhetojne pa dallim femra apo mashkulli theme se jemi te barabarte


si na pelqejne ne djemve ashtu edhe femrat i pelqejne te tradhetojne*

----------


## ReaLFan

Un mendoi se Mashkujt Jan me Trashtara se sa Femrat por jo te gjith.Por edhe femrar ne vitet e Fundit Nuk jan ka Rrin Rehat disa.

----------


## shoku_tanku

> Femra eshte e vertete qe eshte nje kristal qe po u thye nuk ngjitet me, por me duket se eshte po femra qe e terheq mashkullin duke u bere padashje shkaktare per thyerjen e nje femre tjeter si gote kristali. me pak fjale edhe po ta quash mashkullin budalla apo kafshe jane vete femrat qe e terheqin dhe thyejne njera - tjetren si gota kristali


Ne kete pike,jemi ndare ne dy kampe...gjithmone ndahemi ne dy kampe kur vjen puna te tradhetia..Problemi eshte se tradhetia nuk mund te justifikohet..c'faredolloj justifikimi te perpiqeshim ti jepnim,do te ishte egoizem dhe pafytyresi..
Tradhetia konsumohet nga te dyja palet...nje mashkull,eshte po aq fajtor sa edhe nje femer perpara ketij veprimi te ulet...nuk mund ti veme nje emer gjinor...duhet thjesht ta denojme..jemi qe te gjithe njerez te pergjegjshem,ose te pakten,keshtu besojme se jemi...le te mbajme pergjegjesite tona dhe te mos rrekemi ti hedhim fajin njeri tjetrit per dicka te cilen qe te dyja palet,e dime shume mire se eshte nje pergjegjesi e perbashket..

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

> *Te flasesh per tradhtin duhet ti fusesh mashkullin dhe femren brenda , duhen or dhe dit qe te flasesh per kte tem dhe zgjidhje si jep dot , mashkulli tradhton sepse terhiqet nga femra si puna (zagarit) qe nje shprehje banale po qe kshu esht , kurse femra tradhton sepse shum her e shkelur nga mashkulli i cili e ka len per nje tjeter gjen ngrohtesin te nje tjeter , femra esht si puna kristalit qe po u thye ska gje qe ta ngjis , kurse mashkulli esht i regjur nga kjo gje ,sbesoj se nje mashkull ka ndjenja te verteta pervecse intrig dhe genjeshter per te arritur ate cfar do ,pastaj kot nuk esht then ajo shprehja (skam hall se me kalon miu , kam hall se ma ben rrug ) kshu dhe puna e femres me mashkullin , asnjeher sdo ket dicka reale dhe te vertet mes tyre, derisa mashkulli mos jet i terhequr pas femrave ,dhe jo vetem njeres te cilen do ta ket per krahu per nje koh te gjat, dhe kshu do jet per femren sa her qe do ndjehet e fyer edhe e shkelur nga egoja e nje mashkulli  .... 
> 
> 
> *


O ti shoqe prit iher ti se ja ke fut pordhes kot fare si gjithmon dmth.

1- Nqs mashkulli eshte zagar ai nuk terhiqet nga (femrat) po nga bucet.

2- Po te jet puna per kristal nji shprehje thot. [Ta dinte mashkulli sa i domozdoshem do ishte per femrat sdo i jepej kurre] dmth jemi ne me te rendesishmit se sa ju.

3- Te ishit aq te sinqerta ju do kishit bo pak hajer ne jet po boll mo fol mo ne femrat ne pergjithsi sepse e dim si jan. Per nje xhiro me makin po e marrin ne goje me fal po eshte e vertet e jo me te tjerat.


Sa per temen mendoj se te dyja palet tradhetojn

----------


## Blue_sky

Tradhetia s'ka gjini.Ashtu sic s'ka egoizmi ne dashuri; egoizmi i te dashurit te mbash dike afer dhe nese ajo ndjenje ka mbaruar,egoizmi i instrumentalizimit te nje njeriu ne emer te dashurise,egoizmi i te mos-menduarit qe cdo tradheti e ka nje shkak,egoizmi i te kerkuarit me teper sec meritojme,...egoizmi i mos-pranimit te fundit.
Pse duhet te viktimizohen njerezit?Dashuria s'eshte nje detyrim ndaj dikujt,eshte nje gje plus.Kush jeni ju qe kerkoni te dashuroheni dhe atehere kur s'eshte e mundur?Ndjenja nuk forcohet,nese dikush s'ju ndjen me s'eshte tradheti.Ndoshta do benit mire te merrnit kohen t'i drejtoheni vetes e te analizoni veprimet qe cojne ne nje largim/tradheti/konsumim dashurie.

----------


## BaBa

*Atê iXen qe dua se TRrathtoj per asnje Arsyje çfardolloj qe te jete .*



Firma BABA.

----------


## adidu

Tema qe kam hapur "tradheti me emrin femer" nuk do te thote se mashkullin e bej viktimen e tradhetise se femres, pasi mashkulli eshte me keq se sa tradhtar, mashkulli eshte shkeles. Midis te shkelurit dhe tradhtise ka nje humnere te madhe qe i ndan. Per menyren se si shkelin meshkujt, eshte nje teme tjeter qe duhet hapur dhe do ta hap me vete, per te mos i ngaterruar gjerat.
Mashkulli eshte poligam dhe nga vete ndertimi fiziologjik sfogohet dhe mbars kedo femer qe i del perpara, madje brenda nje dite mund te mbarse disa femra. Ndersa femra nje here mbarset dhe lind pas rreth 36 javesh. Ne kete kontekst femra eshte jo vetem imazh i te madherishmes fiziologjike, por eshte nje zot ne toke qe mbars dhe krijon njerez. Ka nje zot ne toke qe eshte nena dhe nje zot ne qiell qe krijoi njeriun, e pare ne menyre figurative. Nisur nga kjo, mashkulli edhe kur e dashuron shpirterisht dhe fizikisht nje femer, ne nje moment thjesht per tu sfoguar kryen nje akt seksual me nje femer tjeter. Me mendjen e tij nuk e pranon aspak qe e ka tradhetuar femren qe dashuron, por e trajton si nje akt seksual te castit, sfogimin me nje te panjohur qe e ka ndjelle seksualisht. Natyrisht per femren qe gjithashtu e dashuron kete mashkull, ky veprim fizik eshte me keq se tradheti, eshte fyerje dhe shkelje. Dhe eshte e vertete qe eshte shkelje dhe egoizem i paster mashkullor, te cilin mashkulli as qe e mendon te tille, sepse bind veten qe dashuron femren qe ka nje lidhje dhe jo ate qe shkoi ratesisht. Mashkulli nuk mendon asnje cast qe e shkel dhe e perdhos femren qe dashuron, duke shkuar fizikisht qofte edhe nje here me nje tjeter, sepse ai nuk e sheh si tradheti por si dicka kalimtare. Ndersa femra ndjehet e shkelur dhe e perdhosur, pasi nga ana e saj ajo nuk mendon kurre qe te shkoje qofte edhe nje here rastesisht me nje mashkull tjeter pervec atij qe e dashuron me shpirt. Femra nuk mund ta kuptoje nje sfogim fizik me dike tjeter kur e dashuron me shpirt mashkullin qe dashuron. Pra femra nuk shkel. Ne rastin kur femra shkon me nje mashkull tjeter nderkohe qe ka nje lidhje, e ben ose pse ndjehet e shkelur pafundesisht nga mashkulli qe eshte e lidhur dhe i jep kenaqesi shpirterore hakmarrese, tradhtia, ose kur kupton se teksa ndjen dike tjeter dashuria per ate qe eshte lidhur ka mbaruar. Femra vetem kur ndjen nje mashkull tjeter kupton se nuk e do me mashkullin qe ka nje lidhje te gjate, sepse e ka shume te veshtire te kuptoje nese eshte mesuar te rrije prane nje mashkulli, apo e dashuron kete mashkull. Pra femra se pari tradheton vetveten duke ndenjur me nje mashkull per hir te asaj qe e ka dashur dhe kur e kupton, shkon me zemer me nje tjeter dhe ndjehet njekohesisht e lumtur qe tradhtine ndaj vetvetes e shkarkon tek mashkulli qe eshte e lidhur. Femra nuk e shkel mashkullin kur e dashuron ashtu sic ben mashkulli me te, por thjesht dashuron dike tjeter dhe ne meshkujt qe shkelim e emertojme tradheti.

Te tera keto i them ne pergjithesi, pasi ne vecanti ka shume raste shkeljeje dhe tradhetije te ndersjelle nga meshkuj dhe femra pa karakter.

----------


## Clauss

mbase do ishte ne dobic te temes po te mos kalonim ne analizo psikosexuale te fenomenit te dhimbshem te tradhetise po te shprehnim mendimet tuaja mbi te. mbase nje poezi e.. tradhetuar, nje histori e dale nga jeta do pasqyronin me mire rrethanat e fenomenit, natyrisht pare ne kendveshtrim e atij qe ja futen.  psh ty adidu kush te tradhetoi, si dhe pse?

----------


## SaS

po sic kane tradhetuar avdiun kane tradhetuar edhe luljeten !!! tradhetia  e ka emrin biseksuale !!! pra tradhetojne si meshkujt edhe femrat po me meshkuj edhe me femra !!!

----------


## adidu

te flasesh apo te thuresh vargje per tradhetine nuk do te thote qe domosdoshmerisht te jesh i/e tradhetuar.

----------

